# Previous Season Boards



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Im looking at a board I really want to buy now, but can't afford it, so I was wondering if there will be anywhere to buy it later this year? Thanks alot.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Depends on the board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Burton Vapor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW you want the Lamborgini of Burton boards, no matter if it were last season still going to cost you a chunk of change.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Several dozen better boards at a better price, even after you find the Vapor on sale. I saw the Vapor once on Whiskeymiltia for 50% off.. Was still an insane price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes sir, and yes I've seen good and bad reviews on it. Many saying not worth the money and there probally right but im in love with it and really want to try and get it. The price isn't the part holding me back, its me not having enough money at the time being. So I was just wondering if when I do get the money, mabye by summer, mabye later, will I still be able to find it? Somewhere? Anywhere? Thanks alot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

What are some?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

can you even snowboard or do you just want a vapor?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Considering the price of the Vapor compared to other, potentially better, boards which could be had for less, I'm pretty sure you can wait until the summer to pick one up. As an FYI, it's $500 at Sierra right now.


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Considering the price of the Vapor compared to other, potentially better, boards which could be had for less, I'm pretty sure you can wait until the summer to pick one up. As an FYI, it's $500 at Sierra right now.


Yeah, like he said it's 50% off at sierra for one day only. I also think that you will be able to get it this summer for a similar price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

i think they're adding an extra day to their %50 off boards plus they just added their bindings to the %50 sale too.


----------

